# How big is your dog?



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I thought this might make a kinda fun thread. I measured Odin yesterday and he is a staggering 23" at the withers. He's around 16 months and last I weighed him he was 65lbs. He's big but he is an American Shelter Dog. 

So I was curious how big is your dog? Purebred? Rescue? Age? upruns:


----------



## cammoblue (Jan 15, 2012)

Cammo is about 18.5" tall and weight 45lbs at 9 months old with papers... still looks like a baby to me lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Gargamel is 57 lbs, 19 inch neck and 18 inches tall at the withers. He is about 3 and a half now, my how time flies!  He is supposed to be an AmStaff, but never got the papers so he is just a bulldog 

Here Mel is with his big ol noggin


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I would say I rescued my boy, he was left at my house for 2wks and they never returned. He turned 3 in Nov and is a whopping 86lbs, thanks to my husband feeding biscuits to him as a late night treat. He thinks I starve my boys because they get only a cup of BB 2x/day. His brother is a 8y/o 120lb Mastiff. (no small boy either, but they keep me warm at night)


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

PerfectPit said:


> I would say I rescued my boy, he was left at my house for 2wks and they never returned. He turned 3 in Nov and is a whopping 86lbs, thanks to my husband feeding biscuits to him as a late night treat. He thinks I starve my boys because they get only a cup of BB 2x/day. His brother is a 8y/o 120lb Mastiff. (no small boy either, but they keep me warm at night)


oh goodness, that's what my sister does to me! I only feed 3/4 cup 2 times a day, whenever she is over I know I don't need a over flowing 3/4 cup cause of all the biscuits she gives him lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

yay, this is fun. thank u all for sharing

that's like my BF. he doesnt give him lots of treats, just lots of "dropped" food. so i try to skimp on Odin's food a lil. oh, and he has a 19" neck too. i dont know what he is but if i had to guess i think hes AmStaff with some AmBully mixed in.


----------



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

My rescue girl is almost 10 months and 42 pounds. She is only about 19 inches tall which is interesting to me. Short little girl


----------



## LoveMyBully17 (Apr 17, 2012)

Bentley is almost 7 months, 20", 55 lbs.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

My 'big' girl is 20 inches and weighs 58 lbs right now (she has been in the sixties much of her life, she has bad hips and other orthopedic issues, so she is kept very light now)

Martin weighs 50 lbs, 18 inches. Rescued from Hurricane Katrina, he's just about perfect size wise for me.

Nikki is 52 pounds (though she weighed 70, no kidding, when pulled from the shelter) about 18 and 1/2 at the shoulder.

Newest rescue is 45 pounds, never measured him at the shoulder yet. He seems to be as tall as Martin, but built way different, more like a hound.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Keira is 21 inches and 55 pounds  
May be a little less than 55 now, since I am able to work her a bit more. 
She's 16 months old (will be on the 1st) 
She is supposedly UKC reg, but I never bothered with the papers


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Badger is 23+ inches tall and 61ish lbs., very lean and leggy at almost 20 months old
Rooster is 20 inches tall and 52 lbs., stockier build and refuses to exit puppyhood mentally or physically at 10 months old (Badger's length really makes Rooster seem alot smaller due to legs, tail, neck, etc. all being longer) Would like to see Rooster grow an inch or two.
Both are of the purest OFRN.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Dakota is a German shepherd/Labrador Retriever mix, he's 29' at the shoulder and 65lbs/


Alice is something like 19-21 area, I forgot, but she's 41lbs. Pit Bull mix.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

awesome sauce  keep em coming. 

Bently sounds like he's gunna be a bruiser. lol
and wow Dakota is much taller than i thought.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

i got mine from an adba registered breeder 21.5 tall 58 lbs almost 11 months.


----------



## LoveMyBully17 (Apr 17, 2012)

Definitely his daddy's son. lol I'm constantly reminded just how much of a bruiser he's going to be, and already is every night in bed, when he insists on sharing the pillow and cuddling.


----------



## Dmax (Mar 17, 2012)

Justice is 21 inches and weighs 52lbs at almost 6mths old he is a amstaff cane corso cross


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

Roman is 22" tall, 19" neck, 68lbs and just turned 9 months old and papered. He was the runt of the litter and now he's the largest of the group, even bigger then his mom and dad.


----------



## Buck187Hunter (Mar 24, 2012)

my pitbull mixed puppy is 50lbs, 5 Months old.


----------



## Hayden K. (Oct 23, 2011)

My dachshund is 7 pounds, my pit mix is about 50, but they're both gigantic pains in the butt!


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

Beau is about 14ish' at the shoulders and a whopping 23 pounds he's 10 years old. 
Takoda is about 20ish at the shoulders and 43 pounds at 2ish years old.
Bear is about 24-26' at the shoulders and about 110-115 pounds at 9-10 months old...he's a VERY big boy!


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Zeus is a American Shelter Dog. Right about 22inchs at the withers, and 55pounds.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

RomansDad said:


> Roman is 22" tall, 19" neck, 68lbs and just turned 9 months old and papered. He was the runt of the litter and now he's the largest of the group, even bigger then his mom and dad.


he i s a boy and prolly not done growin yet.



Vilebeast said:


> Zeus is a American Shelter Dog. Right about 22inchs at the withers, and 55pounds.


isnt that the best "breed" ever?! lol.

and thank u all for ur stats! keep em coming


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My crew range from 3lbs (Chi) to 90lbs (GSD) lol. I am actually needing to get everyone's weights and height for something so I'll add to this thread again later with more specifics.

The APBTS "types" on the yard are 27lbs(Spock APBT), 42-46lbs(Xena/Crixus APBT), 50-57lbs (PitterStaffs), 65lbs (Scorch AmStaff)


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Bandog - 28'', 95lbs
Bulldog - 24'', 72lbs


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hachi is about 26" at the shoulder and he is around 80lbs. Malamute/chow mix, 2years old.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

bulldogs: Jack 63, Boogieman 48. catahoula: Beaux 75. Dane/Bulldog: Pork Skewer 98.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko is 48 lbs and 16 inches. 
Chili is 9 inches and 7ish lbs. (Chihuahua)


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Earl 20" 49Lbs 









Earl 20" 44Lbs show weight.









Poison Ivy 19" 45Lbs


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

elmer! "HUGE"!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes Dave, Elmer is HUGE! lol

and im diggin the pics Elvisfink


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Elvisfink - can you please send clones of your dogs this way? K thanks 

@redog- hahaha! Yes size HUGE is quite accurate lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

My smallest is 43lbs my largest is 63lbs. The others average the high 40s low fifties range.


----------



## Koleana (Mar 24, 2012)

My red nose Bigboy is 23" at the withers, 19" neck, 82 lbs the last time we weighed him


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't know the measurements per say, only weight.

My Colby = 57lbs at 2 and a half years.
My Brindle = 28lbs at 6 months old.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

Tyson is 19" and 66 lbs 1 year old tomorrow


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

so i thought i would add some more stats for my Odin Monster. my friend gave me a soft tape (not sure of the real name) and i measured my boy some more. hes got a 22" head and is about 25" long, he kept moving lol. so he's not quite square but thats fine by me. 

so keep postin about ur pups! :thumbsup:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko's head is 22" and his neck is 20" wide and like 2" long. He looks like a foot ball player because he has no neck. LOL! Short and stocky. I envy those who can put a 2" collar on their dog. When I tried one on Ecko, he couldn't move his head. LOL!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> Ecko's head is 22" and his neck is 20" wide and like 2" long. He looks like a foot ball player because he has no neck. LOL! Short and stocky. I envy those who can put a 2" collar on their dog. When I tried one on Ecko, he couldn't move his head. LOL!


haha hes a cute football though. yeah i bought a 2" collar from jefferspet.com but i didnt really like it on Odin either he might have like a 3" neck so when i bought him his collar from Nizmo i went with the 1.5". hmm when i get more money i want another one


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah, I get 1.5s from Trevor too. Love that man's collars. We have 2 plus 1 for each of my nephews, plus 1 for our Chi. She looks so rough and tumble in her pink cammo 1". LOL!
I'm seriously considering something in that silver he has next. I'm an addict. LOL!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I can finally participate in this thread b/c I measured Roller and Ices before I went to work today. Now, I was only measuring height, so don't get me for not measuring length, and head size.

Roller is 21" at the withers, and Ices is 18 1/2" inches at the withers. I'm not sure of their current weights, but if I had to guess, I'd say Roller is about 75 lbs and Ices may have reached 30 lbs by now. Roller is 14 months old, and Ices is almost 9 mos old.


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Kilo is almost 14 months.... weighing in at 78lbs..... 23 in at the withers.... 19 in neck & 22 in head.... heres my big boy last month.....


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Kandi is 20" at the withers
She is 65 lbs
12" at the chest 
and her head is around 21"
She is a little over a year old.


----------



## Roxygirl (May 5, 2012)

I don't have a pit bull so hope you dont mind if I share my labs weights.

Tank-70-80lb's field bred black Labrador-rescue.

Bentley-60 lb's bench/show bred yellow lab-pound rescue.

My grandparents dogs Roxy pit bull/pug mix is around 30ish or more pounds right now and 5-6 months old.

My labs arn't the stereotypical overweight dogs.

Tank-field labs have longer legs,longer snouts, and longer/thinner tail. 









Bentley-show/bench labs are shorted,stockier and have the thick short tail. Not best pic









Roxy


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

My male UKC APBT is 75% Razors Edge and 25% York bloodlines. He is lean and trim but good muscle mass and tips the scales at the vet at 69 lbs, 70 lbs after a meal!


----------



## 2xPITBULL (May 13, 2012)

My girl Tonka (5yrs old),Am Staff, she is 19.5' at witthers, weighs 53lbs (her ideal weight is 50lbs)
My boy Brinks (17mos old), APBT, he is 26' at witthers, weighs 80lbs last I weighed him.

My girl Tonka ...









My boy Brinks ...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My giant freak boy Dosia lol, APBT 3 1/2 years old. 25in at front shoulder 73.2 lbs


----------



## blunose (May 13, 2012)

my boy is 17 in tall, and 68 lbs


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

yay for pictures! and thanks all for keeping on with the postings 



kg420 said:


> My giant freak boy Dosia lol, APBT 3 1/2 years old. 25in at front shoulder 73.2 lbs


i didnt realize D was that big! holy cow. i am still a firm believer that my Odin is overweight. but if i could get him to look like D that would be awesome sauce


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea he really is quite the beast lol. He turned out bigger than both of his parents and the entire litter.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

About the same height and size as my female though shes a little more bone/mass.. Lookin' good! Beast for sure!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks KM


----------



## Der Bosewicht (May 17, 2012)

von Baron is mastiff/pitt and almost 5 months while weighing in at 59 pounds and 20" high!


----------



## Blitz (Apr 6, 2012)

Blitz with is PT Belt  6 months 1 wk 20in 55lbs getting ready to go for a walk.


----------



## atomic (Jan 18, 2012)

Odyssey is 20 1/2 inches tall, 21 inches long, and weighs in at 45 pounds. She is 4 years old.


----------



## thresholdmma (Jun 11, 2012)

My baby boy Thor is only 7 months and he weighs 79 lbs.( as of last week at the vet) 23 in at the shoulder , his head is 22in, and his neck is 19. He's a monster. He has a blue coat and green eyes. He is full blooded with papers. I want a picture of him on here but it keeps saying the file is too big and I need to manually resize it. I am pretty much comp. illiterate. anyone know how to do this.














[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Chica is about 22 in. at the shoulder.
I've been running her alot. She had A lazy last 6 mos. I like my dogs at chainweight. For her that's 48-52#.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Duchess on the left is 40lbs and Alice (Squirrel) on the right is 37lbs.. Looks can be deceiving..









Hoagie is 35lbs..









Turk is 37lbs...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Vendetta is 19" tall weigh in at 52# when she was sick she dropped down to 45# that was too much of a weight loss I really liked her 50# but she settles in at 52#.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Looks are only deceiving to those that haven't seen A light dog go into it.
Oh the stories of old when pits weren't even mainstream.


----------



## Orca-man (Jun 4, 2012)

My dog charlie is tiny. She is 6months old in 3 days. And she is only like 30lbs. Amost everyone i have come across think she is like 3months old. Is that normal. Or is she like....la dwarf dog or somethin?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Orca-man said:


> My dog charlie is tiny. She is 6months old in 3 days. And she is only like 30lbs. Amost everyone i have come across think she is like 3months old. Is that normal. Or is she like....la dwarf dog or somethin?


when it comes to pit bull type dogs, there isnt really a normal. 30lbs at 6 months doesnt seem out of line though. often u can double the weight at 4 months and u will have a good idea of how big they will be. the media and main stream public just have this idea burned in that 100lb pit bulls are the norm. when in reality 35lb-65lb is more like it.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Veronica is 6 years old and weights 50 pounds.

And she is very lazy, which was reinforced as I realized that I don't have any good recent pictures of her standing up.

She might have been a few pounds heavier in this photo:


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

My pit/lab/boxer mix Kai is about 22 inches and weights 40 pounds. He is six months.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Orca-man said:


> My dog charlie is tiny. She is 6months old in 3 days. And she is only like 30lbs. Amost everyone i have come across think she is like 3months old. Is that normal. Or is she like....la dwarf dog or somethin?


That's not small! My girl Ices is 10 mos old now, and averaging about 30-35 lbs. I haven't officially weighed her since her rabies vaccine and she was 24.50 lbs then. I compare her weight to my 2 yr old daughter when I pick each of them up. My daughter is 35 lbs, and Ices is not quite as heavy as my daughter is. It really just depends on the dog's background, as far as how big your dog will be. I knew my girl was gonna be small and I'm okay with that b/c that's what I wanted. She's very manageable compared to my big mutt boy's size, seeing as I can't pick him up without hurting my back.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> Duchess on the left is 40lbs and Alice (Squirrel) on the right is 37lbs.. Looks can be deceiving..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True game dog weights right there! very nice


----------



## TysonRebelHill (Jun 19, 2012)

My Tyson is 2 years old and weighs 65 lbs.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Akasha, American Bully, 21 high 54.4 at 13 months old.









Mya, Pit mix, 22-23 high 60ish at 1 1/2-2









Both are workin on shedding some excess lbs to make room for muscles!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pep 15" 60lbs
luna 18" 80lb ish
crush 16.5" 65-70lbs
zeke 17.5" 70-80lbs
cali 17" 45-50lbs


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Jaws will be 5 months in 10days and I'm pretty sure he is already at 50lbs while he is 20inches high at the shoulder. That's when I last measured him, about last week. I don't know his exact weight but he gains 10lbs a month. A week before he was 4 months he was already 40lbs. So he should be about 50lbs right now. I wont have an accurate weight until I hold him while standing on a scale. So far he is just a big bog


----------



## Jwelder (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm actually very worried about my Bentley's weight and size. He is very young still but is very scrawny to me, we are going to the vet on the 17th for a well puppy exam and I'm asking about his size. I have him on purina one smart blend large breed and he eats about 3 times a day. I don't have a scale and haven't had him actually weighed yet so I'm curious to see what he weighs and where he is at.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jwelder (Aug 7, 2012)

Sorry to post again but I forgot to mention that I free feed, but monitor the eating (which is how I know he eats about 3 times a day). I am including a pic, you can see his ribs and all which is why I am so worried. Not to mention his hip bones are visible and his butt is so tiny! Keep in mind he is not purebred either, he is pit/lab for those of you that haven't seen our other posts. 




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Jwelder said:


> I'm actually very worried about my Bentley's weight and size. He is very young still but is very scrawny to me, we are going to the vet on the 17th for a well puppy exam and I'm asking about his size. I have him on purina one smart blend large breed and he eats about 3 times a day. I don't have a scale and haven't had him actually weighed yet so I'm curious to see what he weighs and where he is at.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Ok i'll answer u here but next time don't change the subject of the thread, just start a new one. Ill be short and sweet. Purina is crap food. Put him on a food with more nutritional value. Don't free feed, measure and keep track of what he eats and doesn't. Seeing a couple ribs is fine, common misconception with dogs.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Jwelder said:


> Sorry to post again but I forgot to mention that I free feed, but monitor the eating (which is how I know he eats about 3 times a day). I am including a pic, you can see his ribs and all which is why I am so worried. Not to mention his hip bones are visible and his butt is so tiny! Keep in mind he is not purebred either, he is pit/lab for those of you that haven't seen our other posts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free





Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Ok i'll answer u here but next time don't change the subject of the thread, just start a new one. Ill be short and sweet. Purina is crap food. Put him on a food with more nutritional value. Don't free feed, measure and keep track of what he eats and doesn't. Seeing a couple ribs is fine, common misconception with dogs.


To add to this, you should not be feeding large breed, because he isn't, and it's proper for puppies to be fed three times per day. But def find a better kibble. Cute markings on that pup.


----------



## Jwelder (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow ok, sorry and thank you for your input.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MattySinz (May 1, 2012)

My pup weighs 32lbs at 4 Months and looks SKINNY. What have i gotten myself into lol. btw he has the freakin deepest bark I've ever heard. I can't imagine his bark in a year!


----------

